# One habit thathelped me heal



## Arohanui (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

I suffered from severe dp/dr for more than a year. 
I can't really put my finger on the exact point when it started, but it's around August/ September last year.

It was a full package of panic attacks, extreme social fear and the usual brain fog, not recognizing myself, my body, my voice or anything that used to be me.

The hardest part for me was the feeling of having no identity, the weird feeling that I never lived (cause my memories seemed like someone else lived that life) and the feeling of going crazy.

When it all started I was in New Zealand on a work and travel year. Luckily I found refuge at a true angels place where I could stay and sort myself for the next 8 months. I meditated, did heaps of yoga, listened to endless positive thinking videos asf.. nothing really helped. 
Somewhere in the middle where it was getting harder by everyday it suddenly swang around and I felt little progress day by day.

One big step was to open up to the people around me and speak openly about it, this got the whole topic out of my head and made me see that all I got was compassion and love instead of the negative things I was anticipating.

After some time I remembered that I already fought of a really heavy depression 2 years prior which had been caused by me being addicted to porn and masturbation. If you guys never really thought too much about that topic I strongly recommend the nofap forum (just google it).

Since excessive masturbation triggers fear and anxiety and dp/dr is a heavy form of an anxiety disorder I finally saw a connection. Short story time: i started masturbating and watching porn when I was 13 more or less daily til I turned 21 (im 23 now).
Sometimes I fapped up to 6 times a day and regardless of my efforts to break this habit I never really found success. It takes heaps of strength and willpower to break it, but in my eyes it's one of society's biggest problems.

I strongly reccomend reading up on this topic in the nofap forum, and if you guys are masturbating a lot try to stop it completely. It will do you so much good, most of all your brain gets some time to recover and the chemicals can rebalance to a healthy norm.

Since I stopped with that habit about a month ago my dp/dr seemed to vanish into thin air. I feel like i am really present again, I have my own personality, people are real people again, my feelings came back and slowly my self confidence and humor are growing again  it's a pleasure to be alive again and I can finally feel that I am.

I know that porn and masturbation are kind of a taboo topic that no one in society really adresses, but out of all the things I've tried to cure my dp/dr this helped me the most. Do yourself the favor and read up on it and then try to abstain from it for at least 30 days. You are strong and can do it. 
I tried posting something similar some time ago, but somehow it was never posted, so if some admin in the proof reading finds this not postable please message me and tell me why.

Lots of love to you guys, I can say for sure that it is the toughest challenge of your life, but it is beatable and you are strong enough and have al the capabilities to do it. 
Believe in yourself! ❤


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Maddykip said:


> Wish I was a dude so I could at least give this a shot ????


Me too ????


----------



## TheGolfer (Jun 8, 2017)

Do you have to abstain from sex while trying nofap? Or just mastsrbation and porn


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

PORN IS A CANCER, IT CREATES BIG MONSTERS INSIDE US, LETS THE EVIL TO COME IN YOUR BODY, ALL STARTS THERE, THE DEVIL KNOWS OUR WEAKNESSES AND HE ALSO KNOWS HOW TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS AND DRIVE YOU TO HELL.

CONGRATS!, I WOULD ALSO ADD HERE, STAY AWAY FROM T.V. SHOWS RELATING TO SEX, DRUGS AND ALCOHOL, IT DOES NOT HELP, STAY AWAY FROM ALL THAT TRIGGERS YOUR ANXIETY, IT HELPS A LOT.

G.D BLESS!. ;-)


----------



## Arohanui (Apr 25, 2017)

There is actually a section just for women in the forum as well 
https://www.nofap.com/forum/index.php?forums/women-in-reboot.22/


----------



## Arohanui (Apr 25, 2017)

TheGolfer said:


> Do you have to abstain from sex while trying nofap? Or just mastsrbation and porn


There are different approaches on this one. Firstly there is the so called "monk mode" where you abstain completely from letting your lifes juice out. I would recommend trying that for the first maybe 30 days. But others say having Sex is totally fine since it´s the most natural and healthy way, so maybe just try it out for yourself


----------



## Nadosa (Sep 9, 2017)

Did ur DP vanish completely now?


----------



## Arohanui (Apr 25, 2017)

Leah87 said:


> PORN IS A CANCER, IT CREATES BIG MONSTERS INSIDE US, LETS THE EVIL TO COME IN YOUR BODY, ALL STARTS THERE, THE DEVIL KNOWS OUR WEAKNESSES AND HE ALSO KNOWS HOW TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS AND DRIVE YOU TO HELL.
> 
> CONGRATS!, I WOULD ALSO ADD HERE, STAY AWAY FROM T.V. SHOWS RELATING TO SEX, DRUGS AND ALCOHOL, IT DOES NOT HELP, STAY AWAY FROM ALL THAT TRIGGERS YOUR ANXIETY, IT HELPS A LOT.
> 
> G.D BLESS!. ;-)


Thank you for that recommendation  yeah i´m trying this at the moment, just focus on more important things in life

Have a great day


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Considering the fact that i have gone a month + no fapping, simply because i didnt have the energy or any desire to, i find this useless.

Im Just tired of People finding these small random things that has nothing to do with DP and turn it into some sort of recovery magic..


----------



## Jordi95 (Feb 14, 2017)

Bro did this heal your DR completly? And was this the (main)reason/missing key? And after how long you started to feel better?

I really think this is the missing key for me. Started 4 days ago. After reading alot about it, the relation with anxiety etc., I REALLY think this can helps me alot too. I masturbated like 4 to 5 times a week for the last couple of YEARS, I think this stop is really gonna give my brain a good rest to heal and re-balance all the chemicals etc., I hope this is gonna cure my DR also finally... Stopping is easy when you read all those benefits, when you're having trouble with all of them (anxiety, brainfog, energy, etc.). So yeah, I would also REALLY recommend this to everyone, I REALLY believes this is gonna help!

Cheers bro, thx for sharing your story.


----------



## Jordi95 (Feb 14, 2017)

Pondererer said:


> Considering the fact that i have gone a month + no fapping, simply because i didnt have the energy or any desire to, i find this useless.
> 
> Im Just tired of People finding these small random things that has nothing to do with DP and turn it into some sort of recovery magic..


Bro it has ALOTTTT to do with anxiety and so DR, maybe not for you, but for ALOT of people it does. Watch this video: 



 In short: fapping = low dopamine (= anxiety) + low testosterone (= anxiety) = high prolactin (= anxiety) so that's triple anxiety right there!


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Jordi95 said:


> Bro it has ALOTTTT to do with anxiety and so DR, maybe not for you, but for ALOT of people it does. Watch this video:
> 
> 
> 
> In short: fapping = low dopamine (= anxiety) + low testosterone (= anxiety) = high prolactin (= anxiety) so that's triple anxiety right there!


Just curious, what if you Just have sex alot? Isnt that basically the same thing?


----------



## Arohanui (Apr 25, 2017)

Nadosa said:


> Did ur DP vanish completely now?


I wouldn´t say 100 %, but I feel like I have my identity back, like I am alive again most of the time. Sometimes the DP kicks back in, but it´s not as strong as it used to be, doesn´t last as long and i am able to cope with it much easier.


----------



## Arohanui (Apr 25, 2017)

Maddykip said:


> Wish I was a dude so I could at least give this a shot





HopingCat36 said:


> Me too


I found this video of a girl practicing NoFap, maybe it´ll help you if you check some of her Videos out


----------



## Arohanui (Apr 25, 2017)

Pondererer said:


> Considering the fact that i have gone a month + no fapping, simply because i didnt have the energy or any desire to, i find this useless.
> 
> Im Just tired of People finding these small random things that has nothing to do with DP and turn it into some sort of recovery magic..


Hmm yeah I can see the point that you´re making, I wouldn´t also say that NoFap is the magical cure for Dp/Dr, its just that in my life (being addicted for years) it has had a really strong connection to all my anxieties. 
And I know there are many people out there who never heard about this forum and wouldn´t even think about questioning their PMO, so for a few people out there this might actually help, and even if it was just 1, then it was worth it to post it


----------



## Arohanui (Apr 25, 2017)

Arohanui said:


> Hmm yeah I can see the point that you´re making, I wouldn´t also say that NoFap is the magical cure for Dp/Dr, its just that in my life (being addicted for years) it has had a really strong connection to all my anxieties.
> And I know there are many people out there who never heard about this forum and wouldn´t even think about questioning their PMO, so for a few people out there this might actually help, and even if it was just 1, then it was worth it to post it


Also NoFap is a long process, my first reboot took me over 100 days..
It´s gonna change your whole perspective on women especially, but on also on all social interactions and in general if you read through the success stories on NoFap, people start a lot of new healthy habits like meditation, yoga, eating healthier, working out asf.. just because they have more energy and motivation.. 
The video that got posted as a response here shows it perfectly. The human body needs dopamin, but with too much PMO at some point you only get it through PMO, so once you get that out of your life then the more natural and more healthy ways to produce dopamin are attractive for oneself again.


----------



## Arohanui (Apr 25, 2017)

Jordi95 said:


> Bro did this heal your DR completly? And was this the (main)reason/missing key? And after how long you started to feel better?
> 
> I really think this is the missing key for me. Started 4 days ago. After reading alot about it, the relation with anxiety etc., I REALLY think this can helps me alot too. I masturbated like 4 to 5 times a week for the last couple of YEARS, I think this stop is really gonna give my brain a good rest to heal and re-balance all the chemicals etc., I hope this is gonna cure my DR also finally... Stopping is easy when you read all those benefits, when you're having trouble with all of them (anxiety, brainfog, energy, etc.). So yeah, I would also REALLY recommend this to everyone, I REALLY believes this is gonna help!
> 
> Cheers bro, thx for sharing your story.


Not 100 % yet, but getting close to it  Yeah I definitely think it´s the main reason for myself. 
Well i already had a reboot before my DP/DR starte, back then i felt huge improves after 60 days roundish and really really good after like 100. Currently I´m on day 48 and I can already say it´s nearly completely cured. But i guess it´s different for every person.
Anogther really important step for me was to change my other habits that I didn´t feel too well with, like too much Youtube videos or too much gaming. Instead I walked the Camino de Santiago which i can strongly recommend as well.

I mean it just makes sense, if you´re always doing the same things and you don´t feel different and nnothing changes maybe its gtime to start loosing some old habits and going for new ones (socialising, sports, art, music, reading etc...)

Wow awesome to hear that you could already stop for a few days, that´s big man !!! Keep it going and keep me updated if you´d like too


----------



## Arohanui (Apr 25, 2017)

Pondererer said:


> Just curious, what if you Just have sex alot? Isnt that basically the same thing?


I don´t really know that much about Sex addiction, although i don´t think that any kind of addiction is healthy. But with sex there are apparently different hormons involved like a bonding hormon with your sex partner. Also you don´t have the visual overstimulation that Porn offers you. I mean just think about it, you can spend 5 minutes scrolling through a porn site and you´ll see more naked women than all your ancestors before you.

I don´t know of its the same for you, but I have a very different feeling after sex and after masturbation. Also the orgasm itself is different. After Sex i feel like cuddling, I am happy, smiling, laughing, enjoying life and maybe a little tired or exhausted. 
But after masturbation I always feel like crap, I´m disgusted by myself, wish I hadn´t done it and fall into a big mental hole for some time. It feels like Sex gives you energy and Masturbation takes it, for me atleast.

What is your experience with it ?


----------



## Jordi95 (Feb 14, 2017)

Arohanui said:


> Not 100 % yet, but getting close to it  Yeah I definitely think it´s the main reason for myself.
> Well i already had a reboot before my DP/DR starte, back then i felt huge improves after 60 days roundish and really really good after like 100. Currently I´m on day 48 and I can already say it´s nearly completely cured. But i guess it´s different for every person.
> Anogther really important step for me was to change my other habits that I didn´t feel too well with, like too much Youtube videos or too much gaming. Instead I walked the Camino de Santiago which i can strongly recommend as well.
> 
> ...


Alright, thx for the reply bro! Oh, and I meant I used to do it 4 to 5 times A DAY instead of a week. So stopping is gonna make some big improvements for me I'm sure of that. Already feeling a bit better than I used to, and I don't think it's placebo. Day 5 and a half now. Can't wait to have a long streak and see if i'm feeling alot better. Stopping is so easy man. I literally tought I was addicted, because I did it 4 to 5 times a day and was thinking about it all the time, but now I see I quitted so easy, I think it just became a HABIT out of being BORED instead of a ADDICTION for me. So that's a good thing, no trouble with quitting it. When I saw people talking about Nofap I always was like: That's bullshit man come on, and I didn't want to hear about it. But now I read and saw all the benefits and science behind it, I'm really convinced and happy I started the journey. Thanks Again my man!


----------

